# Question about pressure washing



## Dave Mac

Does anyone know for sure if you have to be certified to just low pressure wash a house built before 1978???????? 



thanks
dave


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

If you end up disturbing 6 or more square-feet of that paint during the washing, you'd better be. Depends upon the current condition of the paint-job and whether or not it can withstand even a light washing without paint falling off. Some jobs are just too risky to wash IMO, at least until the removal of loose paint & sanding are done. 

Will you also be painting it? If not, are you figuring on getting it clean from just your low-pressure wash? It can be done, but usually needs the help of cleaning agents, chems, scrub-brushes, etc. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Dave Mac

Thanks Troy

it would be a low pressure wash allowing all the detergents to do the work, no painting to be done. Just want to make sure I am legal to do it, I know I can do it with out disturbing any of the existing coating.


----------



## vermontpainter

Simple cherry. 

No ladders.


----------



## Twpaint

Go for it!


----------



## PressurePros

vermontpainter said:


> Simple cherry.
> 
> No ladders.


You're behind the times, Scott. Lemonator is the new king.


----------



## vermontpainter

PressurePros said:


> You're behind the times, Scott. Lemonator is the new king.


I have always liked saying:

"Simple Cherry. No ladders."

I suppose I could get used to saying:

"Lemonator. No Ladders."

Rolls off the tongue better than:

"Gutter Grenade. No ladders."


----------



## PressurePros

Elemonate those ladders!


----------



## soperfect paint

U can use simple cherry that will be the fine option.


----------



## salmangeri

A certain painter I know who is lead certified will power wash in rural locations only....when in town on main streets he simply won't take the chance...can you say
$$$$37,500.....has quite a ring to it.... doesn't it?


----------

